# Another Buck Poached



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

This happened recently just south of Cedar City. Watching this dude for a few years now and now some asshat killed him, at night and out of season, then left the carcass to rot. Getting real tired of this crap!










If anyone knows anything about this incident, please call the division office in Cedar City at *435-865-8100* or the UTIP hotline at *1-800-662-3337* if you so chose to be anonymous and turn in your looser friend or relative.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Poaching is bad enough but to waste such a magnificent animal is really sad. I sure hope they catch the person(s) responsible and hang them high. I'm sick about this.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you know what motivates poachers? I don't get why they would kill such an amazing animal and then just leave it... Do they just want to kill something? Do most poacher's at least take what they shot or do most just leave the animal to waste? I guess I just don't know what the motivation here is? Makes me sick -O,-


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Does Chris have an alibi?

If they catch the guy, the punishment, whatever it is, won't be enough.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

For me this all traces back to society loosing "respect". When people or things are not respected by an individual, then they have no value.

Restore the value of "respect" to our society, then things will get better. The concept is simple, but execution will take generations to reverse.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huntoholic said:


> For me this all traces back to society loosing "respect". When people or things are not respected by an individual, then they have no value.
> 
> Restore the value of "respect" to our society, then things will get better. The concept is simple, but execution will take generations to reverse.


+1,000,000% and I have been saying this same thing for 15 years now.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful buck.. I need to go to cedar city more... Besides that though, I am shocked they didnt even take the rack. Theybjust killed him to kill him. Poaching is pathetic. I wonder if the guys in the hawk thread will be sick to see such waste and disregard with this picture. 

It was probably some jackA who was unsuccessful during regular season and was looking for his man card. Or a non hunter who wanted to shoot something bigger than a hawk. I do not think they punish poaching enough.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is just sad. This is one of the best looking bucks I have seen in a long time.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Hopefully, this helps entice anyone associated with the idiot that did this to come out of the shadows to claim his/her cash. Money is always tight this time of year, so props to DWR, sfw, and MDF for offering $8,000.00 in reward for information leading to the conviction of the asshat that did this. I do believe a tag for the Zion unit will be in order as well.

Utah DWR Press Release Shurtz Canyon Buck Poached


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tall tree, short rope...

while i agree with what others have said about the lack of respect of game, there's something in me that also says the "entitlement" attitude of some folks has something to do with it. Being that it was shot at night, and abandoned, im not so sure they will catch the perp. Its highly comprehensible that the person will keep the incident to themselves and in their own mind they have taken a "trophy" of several lifetimes, when in reality it has been stolen from the rest of us.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> tall tree, short rope...
> 
> while i agree with what others have said about the lack of respect of game, there's something in me that also says the "entitlement" attitude of some folks has something to do with it. Being that it was shot at night, and abandoned, im not so sure they will catch the perp. Its highly comprehensible that the person will keep the incident to themselves and in their own mind they have taken a "trophy" of several lifetimes, when in reality it has been stolen from the rest of us.


I call them the "parasite generation" but it is the same thing. Entitled to whatever they feel they want, no work ethic and no morals or respect.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It is not just the lack of "respect of game". It is the lack of respect for a lot of things. I could go even far enough to say that the "entitlement" or "me" attitude is a form of lack of respect. If I don't care how my actions are going to affect another, is that not a lack of respect? 

Even if these poachers are caught, under the current system, the so called punishment will be a pittance to what they have taken. Banning a poacher from hunting is a joke. Giving a heavy fine and then allowing a life time to pay it is a joke. Giving a stiff jail sentence and then allowing time off for good behavior is a joke.

My family saw a huge buck this last weekend. If I was a betting person I would bet that this buck will be poached before the end of the rut. Sad but just the way I see it.....


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> My family saw a huge buck this last weekend. If I was a betting person I would bet that this buck will be poached before the end of the rut. Sad but just the way I see it.....


Even if it doesn't get poached, it will be chased, harassed, badgered, and pursued by the 'shed hunters' until it dies of exhaustion.

Horn porn is ruining everything.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

What a GREAT BUCK! going by way of some limp D--- Poacher makes Sick. Hope you get yours!!!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I just noticed in the DWR write-up that there is a statement about "multiple patrol district vacancies".

What is this and is this something they want the public involved with? I'd like to know more about this. Did a search on the DWR site and did not get much. Any Info?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Even if it doesn't get poached, it will be chased, harassed, badgered, and pursued by the 'shed hunters' until it dies of exhaustion.
> 
> Horn porn is ruining everything.


Wow, Just not the case were I go!!!

First off, I have PLENTY of time and resourses to spend a TON of
time looking...Pretty much EVERY day I watch wintering herds somewere.

I'm watching some of the BEST bucks I've seen in years!!!!

Several different wintering areas, NO harassment issues YET!

If I do see a 'probblem' , I'll have the DWR there in a HEARTBEAT!!!!!

The more guys enjoying wildlife , taking pics from a distance the BETTER.
Makes it much more less-likely to see ilegal activity........JMHO.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I suspect stupid ******** out wheelin and shooting everything. 

The $8K ought to get people talking because I guarantee they have big mouths.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

An update from the CO, Josh Carver ([email protected]) (435-691-4167):

*"$8000 reward offered in trophy buck deer poaching case!*

Dec 02, 2013
Iron County

Utah Division of Wildlife Resources (DWR) conservation officers in southern Utah are investigating the illegal killing of a 7X13, 34-inch wide buck deer in the Shurtz Canyon area south of Cedar City.

Several members of the public have been watching this buck because of its tremendous size and character. The animal was last seen alive on November 22nd, 7:30 pm.

On November 30th, concerned citizens, who had been watching the deer, observed several ravens and eagles in the area. They hiked to the location and located the carcass and contacted state wildlife officers.

During the course of the investigation, conservation officers located a doe deer that had also been killed illegally during the same time frame.

The illegal killing and subsequent waste of wildlife is extremely troublesome to wildlife officials. It is theft from consumptive and non-consumptive users alike. Deer are currently in the rut and are very susceptible to harassment.

Investigators need more information from the public. Anyone with information regarding this case is encouraged to call the Utah Turn in a Poacher (UTIP) Hotline (1-800-662-DEER) or the DWR Southern Office (435-865-6100). Callers may remain anonymous and requests for confidentiality are honored.

An $8,000 reward is being offered for information leading to the conviction of the individual(s) responsible for the killing of this trophy buck deer. This reward is being offered by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources, and partners Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife (SFW) and the Mule Deer Foundation (MDF).

The Shurtz Canyon Buck scored 239 inches, Boone and Crockett.

Conservation officers have made it a top priority to carry out winter range patrols, to protect deer and other big game populations, over the last four years. Confirmed deer poaching incidents have decreased 35% during that time. Conservation officers typically cover more than 2,000 square miles. There are multiple patrol district vacancies across the state which exacerbates the situations. The public's assistance is critical in the protection of these valuable wildlife resources.

Please be vigilant when recreating amongst wildlife. If you observe something that doesn't look quite right, please record a physical description of the person(s) and the vehicle involved. A license plate number can be a critical piece of information. Do not confront violators or suspicious individuals; simply be a good witness and contact the UTIP Hotline listed above."

From Lee: FWIW, the picture shown looks like it was taken close to the I-15 Freeway looking east and the poachers may have seen it as they were driving by, so it could have been anybody, in which case, this may go unsolved. But I do know one thing, Josh, Scott and the other CO's in this region are very good at what they do and there will be no evidence or lead missed. Also be aware that this buck will probably grace the back wall of the Southern Region UTIP show trailer which goes everywhere there's a show, so you're likely to see it first hand in the future.

And a high five to DWR, SFW and MDF for the reward!

Edited: When I went to the Southern Region office this morning to get the update, I couldn't talk to Josh or Scott because they were in interviews with candidates for the patrol district vacancies.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I suspect stupid ******** out wheelin and shooting everything.


maybe. I suspect kids. Teenage variety. Why else would the head have been left? I'd bet the shooter(s) had no idea what they were shooting [trophy]. It probably went down something like this: "hey look, an elk! Shoot it!".


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I suspect stupid ******** out wheelin and shooting everything.
> 
> The $8K ought to get people talking because I guarantee they have big mouths.


Stupid ******** as opposed to Smart ********? Of course it couldn't be some city slicker could it. Of course not it has to be a "*******" because only a "*******" would do such a thing....sheesh.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> An update from the CO, Josh Carver ([email protected]) (435-691-4167):
> 
> *"$8000 reward offered in trophy buck deer poaching case!*
> 
> ...


I find it SOOOOOOO ironic the two groups disliked most on this forum
are the TWO THAT PONY UP HERE AND HELP POST REWARD $$$$$.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I find it SOOOOOOO ironic the *three* groups disliked most on this forum
> are the *THREE* THAT PONY UP HERE AND HELP POST REWARD $$$$$.


fixed it for you. Nobody likes the DWR either.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well now PBH, I thought that the DWR and SFW were the same thing..


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Nothing ironic about it. That convention tag money finally being put to good use! Again, props to sfw and MDF (the expo groups).


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Stupid ******** as opposed to Smart ********? Of course it couldn't be some city slicker could it. Of course not it has to be a "*******" because only a "*******" would do such a thing....sheesh.


I am a ******* so I get the mentality. Growing up in a town of 300 interbred 3 generations and wheelin, shootin, drinkin, ridin and makin trouble. Don't get bent!


----------

